# nabenschaltung und pegs



## Majin (10. April 2004)

hey ho, hab ma ne frage:
Kann man ne nabenschaltung auch so machen das ich n peg drübermachen kann?


----------



## konamann (10. April 2004)

prinzipiell ja, man braucht halt ne 10mm Achse dafür und muss das ganze dementsprechend mit Muttern festziehen können. 
aber falls du immer noch das gleiche Bike hast, wie in dem anderen Thread, wirst du mit dem Nachrüsten auf längere Zeit wahrscheinlich nicht viel Erfolg und Spaß haben. das Bike ist einfach nicht auf sowas ausgelegt, da kann man nix dran ruckeln.
spar und kauf dir ein gescheites Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majin (10. April 2004)

ja ich hab noch das gleiche(geht und hält auch gut).
naja man müsste die schaltung hinten etwas kleiner machen


----------



## konamann (11. April 2004)

wie kleiner machen?
ich denk mal wenn scho kannst du eh nur einen Peg auf der linken Seite fahren, da ja (normalerweise) rechts der Schaltzug rausgeht. Da passt kein Peg hin.


----------



## Majin (11. April 2004)

naja da is ja hinten so ein "kasten" dran, wo die schaltung drin is und die müsste man kleiner machen und in den peg einbauen


----------



## Bunes007 (12. April 2004)

@Majin

Mann du bist echt verpeilt!
Dein Rad kannste vergessen und dir wenn dann nen richtiges BMX kaufen! *grrr*
Und nerv uns net dauernd mit deinem "Wannebe Cruiser"!
Also zum letzten Mal, aus dem Rad wirste nie en BMX oda so bauen können!


----------



## Majin (12. April 2004)

will ich ja auch nich, will nur bissl zeug dranbauen


----------



## asco1 (12. April 2004)

ma ganz ruhig Junx - das Problem mit Pegs und Nabenschaltung hab ich auch - an meinem BeachCruiser - hab aber leider auch noch keine Lösung gefunden. Bin für Tipps (wie immer) dankbar. 

Cheers!


----------



## kater (12. April 2004)

Wo bitte ist der Nutzen von Pegs an einem Beachcruiser? MTBs mit Pegs kann ich noch so knapp verkraften, aber lachen muss ich dennoch darüber. Aber Beachcruiser und Pegs?


----------



## Bunes007 (12. April 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bitte ist der Nutzen von Pegs an einem Beachcruiser? MTBs mit Pegs kann ich noch so knapp verkraften, aber lachen muss ich dennoch darüber. Aber Beachcruiser und Pegs?



Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige der so denkt. *g*


----------



## konamann (12. April 2004)

so a Bitchcruiser is dazu da, um bei den Bitches cruisen zu gehen!
nee schmarrn, aber so ein schönes Teil könnt ich nie zu irgendwelchen Aktionen ranziehen, wo ein Kratzer reinkommen könnte.

wo schomal das Thema angesprochen is: Weiß einer, obs den olivgrünen Cruiser von Felt noch wo gibt?

@Majin: du wirst dir ernsthaft wehtun mit dem Teil. und an die Gangschaltung geht kein Peg ran, den Schaltkasten kann man nicht kleiner machen! Bä-äM-iX-kau-fen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (12. April 2004)

den "Squad" von Felt gibts net mehr - Auslaufmodell.

's ging hier außerdem nich um den SINN von Pegs an "was-weiß-ich-für-Rädern", sondern um die Möglichkeit Pegs mit 'ner Nabenschaltung zu kombinieren.

Anyway .. ich hoffe, totzdem noch 'ne qualifizierte Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## Bunes007 (12. April 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Anyway .. ich hoffe, totzdem noch 'ne qualifizierte Antwort zu bekommen.



Ähm am cruiser willste die Pegs doch bloß zur Optik dran haben oda?
was ist, wennde einfach dei Schaltungsgeschichte, aslo schaltkettchen und so abbaust?


----------



## asco1 (13. April 2004)

Bunes007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm am cruiser willste die Pegs doch bloß zur Optik dran haben oda?
> was ist, wennde einfach dei Schaltungsgeschichte, aslo schaltkettchen und so abbaust?



TOOOOOLLE IDEE! ... was meinste, warum ich die Schaltung dran habe? Weil'n CRUISER zum CRUISEN da is und dabei will ich auf meine 7-Gang-Nabe halt net verzichten!


----------



## evil_rider (13. April 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bitte ist der Nutzen von Pegs an einem Beachcruiser? MTBs mit Pegs kann ich noch so knapp verkraften, aber lachen muss ich dennoch darüber. Aber Beachcruiser und Pegs?




warum ? ist doch voll oberchecker-möchtegern-tücken-style


----------



## Bremerhavener© (13. April 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> TOOOOOLLE IDEE! ... was meinste, warum ich die Schaltung dran habe? Weil'n CRUISER zum CRUISEN da is und dabei will ich auf meine 7-Gang-Nabe halt net verzichten!



Wenn man nur drauf rumstehen will geht doch nichts über verschraub- und klappbare Forkstands von GT aus den olden 80s...  Da stimmt der Stil dann wieder.

Hab hier noch 2 Paar von den Teilen...mit ein paar Umbau-Arbeiten auch für hinten tauglich!

mfg,
Reik


----------



## asco1 (13. April 2004)

ui - hört sich gut an - hast' pics davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (13. April 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> warum ? ist doch voll oberchecker-möchtegern-tücken-style



naja - mehr "Oberchecker" als Du dann wohl doch ......  ... wenn du kein' Bock auf Beachcruiser hast, dann frag ich mich, warum du deinen Senf hier dazugeben mußt?


----------



## kater (13. April 2004)

Ist immer noch das BMX Forum. Pegs gehören ans BMX. Schluss, Ende, aus.


----------



## evil_rider (14. April 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> naja - mehr "Oberchecker" als Du dann wohl doch ......  ... wenn du kein' Bock auf Beachcruiser hast, dann frag ich mich, warum du deinen Senf hier dazugeben mußt?




gegenfrage: was hat nen beachcruiser thread hier verloren(BMX) ?   

also schweig still.

in dem forum sind die owner unterwegs. wir brauchen nix was federt um fahren zukönnen, auch keine dicken reifen weil wir sonst auf der fresse landen.


----------



## Knibbel (14. April 2004)

is ja mal gut schwachsinnig hier bald kommen dann noch pegs ans rennrad oder wat


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. April 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> also schweig still.


Jau, das sollten wir in diesem Thread jetzt mal alle tun...Produktives kommt hier eh nicht mehr, Asco, die Fotos suche ich mal raus !

ZUGEMACHT !

mfg,
Reik


----------

